# Ballards Resort Questions



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I am thinking about going with a few friends to Ballards Resort on the Walleye Connection Bus. The trip is the last weekend in March. I was just wondering if anyone has gone on one of these trips?

Was it a good trip?

Any complaints?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> I was just wondering if anyone has gone on one of these trips?


I have not done the bus trip, but have stayed and fished out of Ballards before. You will not be disappointed. They stay on fish throughout the year and are a great group to deal with.

Good luck


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Ballard's does a good job of keeping thier houses on the fish. Right now they are about 25 miles offshore. They'll start moving them closer to the South shore soon.


----------

